# Locomotive noise



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

I have a GE U36B diesel locomotive that appears to be unused. When running, it makes a loud clicking noise. Is something wrong with it or is this an attempt to make realistic sound?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

If the frequency of the clicking increases as the
loco speeds up, it is a sound one of my locos make.
It appears related to the dogbones. I suspect, in
my loco, that the motor is slightly out of alignment
causing the dogbone pins to click in the U joint
slots as they flex. You might take the shell off
yours and see if you can identify the sounce source.


Don


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Model trains are unlike the bike you had when you were a kid that you put a piece of cardboard in the spokes held onto the forks by a peg so I don't think the sound is intentional. Seriously, take the shell off as Don says and all will be revealed! Usually you just remove the screws holding the coupler boxes in and the shell should lift off.


----------



## Mseav (Jul 30, 2015)

Thanks guys, I found a gear shaft sticking out of the case with the gear pressed onto the wrong spot.


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

In some cases a clicking sound could be a cracked gear. In older locomotives the plastic gears will shrink with age. If they are press fit onto a metal shaft, they will crack and split causing a clicking noise with any other gear that is meshed with it.


----------

